# Prunning Spruce Trees



## YUKON 659 (May 24, 2002)

I've got a few "young" blue and norway spruce trees that need to be prune and shaped. I live in western n.y., what would be the best time of year to do this

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 25, 2002)

Pruning spruce can lead to dead branches in later years if you remove all the buds. Unlike many other trees, most pine and spruce do not bud from hard wood all that well. They only grow from the buds set the year before.

If it is a must that you "shape" these treesthen I recomend a hand pruner of the bypass type in the summer because the pitch out less then.

Hand (or pick) prune each branch that is too long sop that you cut to another branch union and there are buds left on that branch. using a power shear will leave stubs that the needles will fall of when they cast seasonaly.

The only saping I do on spruce is selecting for single leader and the odd branch that is longer then the rest.

here, you can study prppre pruning with this search.


----------

